# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  !^! تواقيع خاصة بشهر محرم الحرام لكل الأعضاء !^!

## انوار الضحى

!^! تواقيع خاصة بشهر محرم الحرام لكل الأعضاء !^!


السلام على الخد التريب
السلام على غريب الغرباء 
السلام على سيد الشهداء 
أبا عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام 
السلام على ساقي عطاشى كربلاء 
السلام على كعبة الأحزان الحوراء زينب عليها السلام 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 

اتشرف بأن اضع بين أيديكم بعض التصاميم الحسينية البسيطة ..
وهي مهداه لكل الأعضاء ..

كان من المفترض أن أضعها بين أيديكم مع بداية الشهر الحرام 
ولكن هناك ثلاث عوائق حالت دون ذلك اهونها مرض الجهاز ..

وهذه هي التصاميم ..




::



::



::



::



::



::



::



::



::



::



::



::




اتمنى أن تحوز على رضاكم ..
فيه كم واحد كمان بس انا ما خلصتهم ...
خفت تخلص عشرة المحرم وانا ما نزلتهم 
فنزلت لكم التصاميم اللي خلصوا ..

تحياتي لكم جميعااااا ..

ماجورين جميعا بمصاب سيد الشهداء ابا عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام ..

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة

----------


## انوار الضحى

*مشكووووورة حب ال محمد ع المرررووووووووور العطر*

----------


## صدى صمت

حلوين يعطيك الف عافية عصور وتواقيع تجنن يسلموو اناملك بنتظار جديدك القادم

----------

